# Fiskars X25 or X27



## Ralphie Boy (Feb 21, 2012)

I warned you I would have a bunch of questions being new! 

I stand 5'11" and weigh in at about 150lb and currently use a 10lb sledge and 4 & 5 lb wedges to split. Many folks here use and love their Fiskars X25 and x27. At my size which size would you wise sages recommend? My thought is I could get a faster swing with the x27's 36" handle. This from one who has never used one.

Why a maul over a splitter you ask: No job = no hydraulics! :red:


----------



## Prof (Feb 21, 2012)

I have the x27. I'm a relatively short guy, and the x25 felt too short to me. If you're careful with every swing, either will do. I'm not, so I prefer a margin of error. I'd suggest going to Sears and handeling an x25--then go to Amazon and order the x27 like I did if the x25 doesn't feel right. BTW I love the x27!


----------



## Thistle (Feb 21, 2012)

I'd go with the X27  being you're 5'11".

I'm 5'7 & had been used to a 30"-36" handle for years.My X25 is great but sometimes I wish I waited to order the X27 instead of buying the X25 locally.Much more power & leverage with the longer handle.


----------



## snowleopard (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm 5'4", and my X-25 has gone through a lot of wood, but I have to be careful with it.  I would have preferred the longer handle myself.  Another vote for the 27 for you.


----------



## Jeff S (Feb 21, 2012)

I guess I will be the odd duck in this discussion,I own and used the Super splitter @ 28"(AKA X25), and a Pro splitter @ 28"  for 3 years before a friend loaned me a X 27 @ 36" to try out.After over a 100 face cord with the shorter splitters I felt that the X27 was too long,but like anything else I probably would get use to it in time.Anyone for a X26 say @ 32" ?.By the way I'm 5'9".


----------



## dorkweed (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm new to this Fiskars also. I'm almost 6 feet and use about a 22" high cut as a chopping block with my X25. Works for me. Be careful with that bad boy though...........it'll take a foot off.


----------



## brian89gp (Feb 21, 2012)

X27.  Unless you are really short, I personally think the X25 is too short for just about anybody.

My 5'6 friend uses the X27 without too much trouble.


----------



## grateful (Feb 22, 2012)

Hey Ralph,
I'm 6' and 165 lbs, I will get the X27 after I hear some feed back from the folks at Hearth. How do swing a 10 lb? I have a hard time swinging an 8 lb.

Steve


----------



## RORY12553 (Feb 22, 2012)

i'm 5'7" and bought the x25 and think it is to short! Still haven't been blowin away by it but i'm sure i'm doing something wrong.


----------



## qain (Feb 23, 2012)

5ft 7 here....x27 hands down


----------



## RORY12553 (Feb 23, 2012)

qain said:
			
		

> 5ft 7 here....x27 hands down



Do you use a chopping block and would the height of the chopping block affect the way the fiskars would work? I think it would but wanted to get some input


----------



## Thistle (Feb 23, 2012)

Had my X25 for 9 months,never used it without chopping block - 18" diameter 12" long Eastern Red Cedar with 8 large knots. 10+ cords later there's a few knicks & dents,but no splits or cracks in it.


----------



## PNWBurner (Feb 23, 2012)

I wish they made an X-30.

But yeah, an X-27 is the next best thing.  You get more leverage and not so much risk of smacking a shin.

I usually use a short round as a block just to keep it from hitting the dirt too much.

Keep your sledge and wedges though you'll need them for the really big/nasty stuff but the X-27 will take the load off on the smaller stuff for sure.


----------



## qain (Feb 23, 2012)

I usually use a chopping block, just whatever the biggest round is lying around after cutting.  It's usually between 16-20 inches tall, does not seem to make much difference either way.  Once finished I chop that one up too.  I have one of a the previous fiskers super splitters as well, about 6 inches shorter.  I find the x27 MUCH more comfortable to swing even being of shorter stature.  I find it does split the easy stuff easier, the med stuff a bit easier, and the gnarled stuff, well, once I get enough of it, I rent the splitter for the weekend, and get it all at once, but I always give them a few hits with the fiskars, just to show them whose boss.


----------



## maverick06 (Oct 2, 2012)

well i was impatient and picked up an x25 from walmart. 24 hours later I have returned the x25 and have ordered the x27. The x25 was way to short (I am 6' tall and have long arms). no question, it was silly short, felt like i was swinging a hatchet.

Looking forward to the x27, have 35' of holly to split with it.

read the above, just about everyone says go with the x27, I agree


----------



## maverick06 (Oct 5, 2012)

Returned the x25, bought the x27, it just showed up today.... WOW!

The x25 was nice, but it was a glorified hatchet
The x27 is a beast! I am 6' tall the x25 was WAY too short. the x27 is great, large, and wonderful (thats what she said).

Seriously, take a look at x25 in walmart, but go  buy the x27 (walmart doesnt carry it, i bought mine on amazon). Just split a whole bunch of very green, knotty, holly. it did great. Its no free meal, but a darn good axe!I look forward to it lasting quite a long time!


----------



## tcassavaugh (Oct 6, 2012)

i've got a 27....however i seldom use it as i keep going back to "ole faithful", my 8 lb splitting maul i picked up from walmart long ago. after reading many recommendations i bought one but it didn't meet my expectations. while it is light, quick and works well on straight pieces, i find i can take one wack with the maul but may have to take a couple or more with the fiskars. get the 27 if you get one.
jmho

cass


----------



## ColdNH (Oct 8, 2012)

Just ordered an X27 off of ebay. Checked Ace/Home depot/Sears all either didnt have it or were sold out. Wish i saw this thread sooner and i woudl have checked wally world too. Oh well, should be here in 2 days, should be splitting again by the weekend. Hopefully this fiskars lives up to all the hype it gets on here cause it certainly wasnt cheap.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Oct 8, 2012)

Use a chopping block and the length of the handle vs your height makes no difference.


----------



## firecracker_77 (Oct 8, 2012)

Great thread...I'm looking to get a Fiskars also.  I'm 5'6" and 155 pounds.  I think I'll get the X27.  My MasterTech axe is ok, but it's time to upgrade.

Splitting by hand is something I look forward to everyday.  Part of my routine.


----------



## firecracker_77 (Oct 8, 2012)

I think I'm going to cash in my retirement and get this one. 

http://www.amazon.com/Gransfors-Bru...8&qid=1349741077&sr=8-11&keywords=x27+fiskars


----------



## Julian (Oct 9, 2012)

Got the X27 last night from amazon.  Rushed home to chop some wood at 8pm in the dark.  Have to say I love it.  Splits almost everything first shot.


----------



## FireBones (Oct 9, 2012)

Had one in my hands the other day in CT....Looked and felt great but for now it stayed on the shelf. My 6Lb maul is pretty awesome just not a purdy as the X27 I would be very impressed if the Fiskars out-performed my maul....The X27 is on my x-mas list and if it sucks ill re-gift it next year lol........JK.


----------



## wood butcher (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm 5'10 and have the x25. It does feel a little short but it means the kids can manage it when they help split.


----------

